# Louisville, KY, friendly, intact f, 5 yrs "Duchess', utd, owners killed in accident



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

*Louisville, KY, friendly, intact f, 5 yrs "Duchess', utd, owners killed in accident*

Posted with her buddy Doogie on KY Central, Panic Button, dogs in immediate danger
How You Can Help - KY_CENTRAL

Since they are both intact, wonder whether Duchess is already pregnant?

*Louisville, KY: Two German Shepherd Dogs - Owners Killed in Accident *

****************************************************************************************
*







POSTED 7/12

**Contact: Amanda 502-432-3568*

*The owners of these two dogs were both killed in a motorcycle accident a few weeks ago. Unfortunately the owners' children do not have backyards to keep them. The dogs spend most of their time outside. 

*Click on people's faces in the photo to tag them. 



*Doogie is a 2 year old boy and he has not been neutered.*
*Dutchess is a 5 year old female and she has not been spayed.**
*
*Both dogs **are current on their rabies, DHCPP and Bordetella. They are both micro chipped. A doghouse large enough for both dogs to fit comes with them. They are extremely friendly and are gentle with children. They are not a typical 'German Shepherd' guard dog. They will bark at the mail man but welcome visitors and new people. They have not spent much time around other dogs or other domestic animals. *


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone able to temp test these two, specifically with other dogs?


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Also, since neither are spayed/neutered - is there any way to know if Duchess is perhaps pregers? Just a thought but any rescue may want to check into this in order to know what they need to be prepared for. ;-)


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

What a sad story, the dogs must feel sad & lost. 

Please give them a new chance on life with another special owner.


----------

